# What is the prcd gene ?



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

One of my best friends is getting a golden puppy whose mother carries prcd gene. We have no clue what that means, and have never heard of it. Is it dangerous or a dealbreaker? The litter is amazing in every other way. She will neuter the dog, not breed him.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Prcd is......


> one form of Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA). PRA refers to a group of diseases that cause the retina of the eye to degenerate slowly over time.


Here's a link that tells about it. It explains what clear, carrier and affected mean...and how it can or can't be passed down:

http://www.optigen.com/opt9_test_prcd_pra.html

Here's another link.....from the GRCA:

http://www.grca.org/health/retinalatrophy.html


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ardeagold said:


> Prcd is......
> 
> Here's a link that tells about it. It explains what clear, carrier and affected mean...and how it can or can't be passed down:
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the articles; I have a much more clear understanding. The pup's grampa is Push, and he is a carrier and the pup's mom is a carrier. However, since he will be neutered and his father is clear completely , it is quite safe. The info was reassuring.

I notice optigen testing (prcd-PRA Normal/Clear), is starting to crop up all over the place along with other clearances, even under Honorifics on K9data. I guess testing will become gold standard?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That would be good!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

The testing is definately on the rise for this gene, because it is such an easily preventable disease. Jersey was tested a few months ago when he got the rest of his clearances done. As long as both parents aren't carriers, just as you said, you have no reason to worry. Best of luck to your friend with her new pup!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This forum is amazing, and I am grateful for all the recources and people. We were really whipped up into a panic about the new pup- it is my wedding gift to them so i feel somewhat responsible- until the good information Ardeagold provided. I learned so much about eyes and eye diseases in dogs today- and about optigen as well. It's educational and useful, so thanks.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

It should be added. When a disease is cropping up in a breed, and there's a DNA test available for it....nothing could be simpler. Everybody should have that test done...and breeders should breed accordingly. It's well worth the few $$ it costs.

Newfs have a disease called Cystinuria that's a death sentence for an affected Newf. They usually don't make it to a year old. It's a form unique to Newfs and causes a very painful life without hope for survival. Other breeds do get it, but it doesn't impact them any more than other types of kidney stones/crystals.

There's a DNA test for it.....and the method of transmitting the disease is the same as PRA. It's part of the Newfoundland Club of America's "required" testing to get a CHIC designation.

Some breeders still don't test for it (the non-reputable ones), which is unconscionable, IMO. You CAN skip a generation of testing, and clear by Parentage...because if the parents are clear, of course all pups are clear....but you don't want to skip two generations. Unfortunately some breeders don't test at all....with disastrous results for those poor puppies, and their unknowing new owners. 

If the test is there, and isn't ridiculously expensive......I feel that all breeding stock (and preferably their siblings) be tested.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am glad about how honest and upfront everyone involved is about the whole topic. It's part of the puppy packet on pedigree, paperwork, ofa tests etc. Puppy buyers are fully informed.

Test Performed: prcd Mutation Test for PRA

Sample Type: Blood

Test Results: Genotype of your dog is Carrier.

Risk for developing PRA: This dog will never develop the prcd form of PRA
(progressive rod-cone degeneration form of Progressive Retinal Atrophy).
Note that PRA in Golden Retrievers appears to consist of at least two
different genetic defects. Because only a small number of PRA affected
Golden Retrievers have been tested so far, it is not possible to estimate
the frequency of prcd-PRA among PRA affecteds of this breed. A Golden
Retriever of known status for prcd-PRA could still be at risk for another,
as yet unidentified form of PRA.

Significance for breeding: Carrier dogs should be bred only to a mate of
Normal/Clear genotype to avoid producing pups affected with the prcd form of
PRA.

For further information, please consult the OptiGen website at
www.optigen.com.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

It sounds to my like you have nothing to worry about... this pup should be a wonderful wedding present for your friend. If this breeder is doing the prcd-PRA test in addition to the more traditional clearances (hips, elbows, eyes, hearth, thyroid) it definately seems they are doing things the best way possible. The need for this test becomes all too clear when you see that they have a dog who is a carrier... bred to the wrong dog, the resulting pups would have a tough road ahead. Of course it's always a bit of a crapshoot and there's never a 100% guarantee that everything will be perfect, but it's breeders like this one that help move us toward healthier and happier dogs by taking every precaution possible.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What exactly is a CHIC number, now that I am asking questions?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

A CHIC number means that the dog has been tested for all required clearances specific to their breed. For Goldens it is hips, elbows, eyes, and heart. Be careful though, a CHIC number does not necessarily mean the dog has passed every clearance.... only that all of them were tested. In general a breeder who has CHIC certificates on all of their breeding stock is a great thing to see, but you still need to delve a little deeper to see what the results were.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

CHIC is the Canine Health Information Center. It's a database for research. As JM said...it doesn't mean the dog passed the OFA tests, it just means that they were done.

http://www.caninehealthinfo.org/chicinfo.html

Click on the link at the top that says CHIC Breeds. Then you can choose Golden Retriever (or whatever breed you wish to look at). It will take you to a page that shows the required tests that must be performed (determined by the Breed Club - in this case the GRCA), to issue a CHIC number.

If you click on the word "Search" beside the title Golden Retriever, you'll find ALL Goldens (within 3 weeks) that have been tested for ALL required genetic issues. It takes about three weeks for the CHIC number to be issued once the requirements have been met and submitted to OFA.

Each dog's name is in red. You can click on that and go to that dog's OFA page where you can look at the clearances. You'll notice that on the OFA page...there's a CHIC icon....showing those looking that "this" dog has met the CHIC requirements. 

It's interesting to see how many CHIC dogs "your" breeder ... or your breeder's kennel name....has listed.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I followed your directions through CHIC, and I was pleased to see Tango and Tally's parents there. Finn's father is there, but not his mother. The wedding puppy' s parents both have Chic numbers too. That's nice and relieving. Great resource there. Bookmarked for future use!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Kinda cool, huh?? I only have two CHIC dogs so far....both Newfs. One "might" be bred, the other....no. She just got spayed. But I was determined to complete her clearances (plus a bunch that weren't required).

Cole, the "baby" Newf has one clearance so far...the dreaded cystinuria (he's clear, but his grandfather is a carrier...so I definitely wanted that one done ASAP). He just turned one year old last week, so he can start to get some others....heart, eyes, patellas, thyroid. Hips and elbows will wait until he's two unless I go forward with a prelim, which I might since he's a show dog (or will be as soon as he enters his first show :lol.

I used to send the clearances in as I got them, but this time I'll "bundle" them. Dribbling them in is a PITA to me.

IMO, every dog that's being bred should have a CHIC number. So for those interested in purchasing a pup, it's very easy to tell, at a glance, if ALL clearances have been done on the dam and sire. The CHIC number is automatic once they've been done and submitted to OFA.

Granted, it doesn't mean they've "passed"....so that's the next step to look at....the OFA page. It DOES mean that the breeder is serious about the genetic issues their dogs may or may not carry (or be affected with).

Just because a dog doesn't "pass", doesn't mean it shouldn't be bred (like in the case of a dog being a carrier for PRA). That's where knowledge, research and experience of one's lines (and the lines the breeder is breeding to) enters into the picture. Doing the right thing is all about integrity.


----------

